# It's Official PRIDE FC is DEAD!



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Well if the UFC signed Hendo and since he is the champ in the equivalent WW and LHW divisions it looks like it is no more :sad02: 

The better sign Fedor or Im going to be pissed :sarcastic02:


----------



## EmersonBigguns (May 27, 2007)

*Come on man Say it aint So*

I like watching MMA. Big UFC fan. Ive been on various sites watching Pride FC and I cant tell U how much I love it. Now thats what UFC needs to be. Some of those guys are viscious. So it cant be over cause Im just getting started.
Oh yeah Fedor is an animal. Thats one tough SOB


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree, now that Hendo has left PRIDE for the UFC PRIDE is truely gone. I actually believed that the UFC and PRIDE would be kept seperate but I guess I was wrong. Then again, with PRIDE and UFC fighters under one roof imagine the PPV cards! There would be 5 main event fights on each show and even the prelim's would be main-card material!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

Its Ashame but look on the good side least the best of best will all end up in the octagon across from each other


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Seriously...I feel like a part of MMA is missing with Pride gone. The ring, Japan, the entrances, the victory celebrations, everything about Pride I loved.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Leviathan said:


> Well if the UFC signed Hendo and since he is the champ in the equivalent WW and LHW divisions it looks like it is no more :sad02:
> 
> The better sign Fedor or Im going to be pissed :sarcastic02:


*Shouldn't he be equivelent to UFC's LHW and MW divisions? 205lbs. and 185lbs.?*


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

I have to agree with everybody Pride is going to be all UFC. Dan Henderson is coming over only time before most fighters come over. I think Fedor will be the last superstar in Pride to move over and Pride will end with Fedor's last fight I believe. This scenario is one of many probably won't be right that Pride will end with Fedor, but Pride will end the way its going.


----------



## ensayofr (May 27, 2007)

HowWePlay_77 said:


> Seriously...I feel like a part of MMA is missing with Pride gone. The ring, Japan, the entrances, the victory celebrations, everything about Pride I loved.



I agree with you! Pride it's so funny to watch compared to ufc


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*If Pride is dead, the UFC needs to sign Ricardo Arona, Lil' Nog, Wanderlei Silva, Gomi, Shogun, Sokoudjou, Aleks, Mark Hunt, Fujita, Yoshida, and who am I missing?*



*Oh right............FEDOR!:happy01: *


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Sakurai, Nakamura, Barnett, Wandy, Kang, Misaki, Melendez, Kawajiri, and of course SHINYA and maybe Ill be happy, maybe...

and Hansen, Mega Punk, and butterbean SHIT I WANT THEM ALL...


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

i really hope PRIDE doesnt end like this, it wouldnt make sense for an organization to be taken over and not have seperate entities, which in turn would make the Owners $$$

just like how Vince has his WWE and then WCW and ECW, u keep them as 3 seperate organizations but allow fighters to move from one organization to another.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe build up WEC more and send some the Pride fighters there. Put them on ppv and I'll probably buy them.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This doesnt necessarilly mean its dead. Maybe theyll just have crossover fights and people will still fight in Pride and UFC. But your right its probably dead.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah, as soon as i saw hendo in the cage, with both belts, and heard them say that hendo is a great addition to the UFC, it's basically saying that PRIDE is done... 

thanks for all you've done PRIDE, sorry you couldn't survive greedy, American capitalism...


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Hopefully they'll release Pride 31 through 34 on dvd.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> yeah, as soon as i saw hendo in the cage, with both belts, and heard them say that hendo is a great addition to the UFC, it's basically saying that PRIDE is done...
> 
> thanks for all you've done PRIDE, sorry you couldn't survive greedy, American capitalism...


Pride didnt HAVE to sell it to the Ferittitas. It was their choice and now Pride is no more. You cant blame the Ferittitas theyre just bettering their business.


----------



## Dak456 (May 27, 2007)

Pride will not die. There's way too many $ involved for Dana White and Zuffa to ignore. I think Pride will survive because the Japanese will still hunger for the sport and their own fighters. Plus, it now allows for "super" fights between the two organizations, even more $.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I demand that they bring Takayama in.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

And make him fight Don Frye again.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fyre's 'stache vs Takayama's ugly face vs Ken's 'burns vs Tellingman's bucket in a fatal fourway inferno match. 

No seriously, I'd like to see all the guys Wise and AK mentioned in the UFC.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

ya this is sad 
no more soccer kick, knees, fan respect, payperview with more then 4 fights


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

didnt they cancel the LWGP the other day too :thumbsdown:


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

I think its great for UFC and Pride to merge, I have always liked the Pride fighters but liked the format of UFC much better.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Fyre's 'stache vs Takayama's ugly face vs Ken's 'burns vs Tellingman's bucket in a fatal fourway inferno match.


That would, like, so freakin' rule. Throw in Giant Silva's water buffalo hair, and make it a fatal 5-way.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> That would, like, so freakin' rule. Throw in Giant Silva's water buffalo hair, and make it a fatal 5-way.


Special referee: Charles "Krazy Horse" Bennett with the buckwheat hair and gold grill.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ya guys, I hardly doubt most of the guys Wise and AK mentioned will make it that big in UFC. Its just not there environment.

PRIDE had alot of class.


----------



## prodigyweb (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sad this is over.. always loved Pride, everything about it.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pride was so kickass.... ufc just doesn't compare and the cage is dumb. R.I.P pride


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

In the UFC71 post fight press conference Dana says the UFC now has all the PRIDE fighters under contract and eventually all of them will be in the UFC. 

So we get to see an endless list of badass fights but at the same time we never get to experience the joy and adrenaline of a PRIDE event. :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: 
  
:thumb02:  
:confused02: :dunno:


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

they may have the fighters..but what about Lenne Hardt? truely would be a great acquisition, one of the best Ring announcers in the sport today.


----------



## starburst (May 28, 2007)

man, i cant believe this is true! i also loved everything about pride. its format will be missed!


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *If Pride is dead, the UFC needs to sign Ricardo Arona, Lil' Nog, Wanderlei Silva, Gomi, Shogun, Sokoudjou, Aleks, Mark Hunt, Fujita, Yoshida, and who am I missing?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh right............FEDOR!:happy01: *



I so agree and I would love to see Mark Hunt in action in the UFC. He is a deadly striker and has one of the hardest chins in all of MMA.


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

*If PRIDE is dead?!?*



Kameleon said:


> *If Pride is dead, the UFC needs to sign Ricardo Arona, Lil' Nog, Wanderlei Silva, Gomi, Shogun, Sokoudjou, Aleks, Mark Hunt, Fujita, Yoshida, and who am I missing?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh right............FEDOR!:happy01: *


You might also wanna add:
"Mach" Sakurai, James Thompson, Josh Barnett, Cyborg,
Kang, ALL the Gracie fighters, Frank Trigg, and Werdum.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

the UFC better sign Fedor it would be a huge mistake to let him go


----------



## TGIB (Apr 15, 2007)

I think its just the initial rush of fighters to the ufc because dana has been desperate to get the big names together, probably go back to normal within 12 months with fighters moving back and forth between organisations all the time.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

What do you mean iuts dead? WHAT HAPPEND??? some one fill me in?


----------



## kd2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

Guess I will not be buying those pride tickets I planned on getting. 

Going to be there for work


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> What do you mean iuts dead? WHAT HAPPEND??? some one fill me in?


at the UFC71 presser Dana said that everyone from Pride will be in the UFC. which means Pride becomes B show or ceases to exist completely


----------



## flawed888 (Apr 11, 2007)

it is never good when somebody get monopoly.


I am afraid they will make ufc to something that will atract as big crowd as possible by changing the rules and so on.
And without Pride, we all just have to accept it


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

baz00ca said:


> at the UFC71 presser Dana said that everyone from Pride will be in the UFC. which means Pride becomes B show or ceases to exist completely



Are you serious?

WOOOHOO i dont know why every one is so down, thats awesome!! WOOHOO


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

UFC needs to bring in the following guys and get 'em in the octagon, ASAP:

Mauricio Rua
Wanderlei Silva
Fedor Emelianenko
Mark Hunt
Josh Barnett
Takanori Gomi
Nick Diaz
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
Hayato Sakurai
Denis Kang
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
Ricardo Arona
James Thompson
Phil Baroni
Marcus Aurelio
Evangelista Santos
Aleksander Emelianenko
Paulo Filho
Kazuyuki Fujita


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

flawed888 said:


> it is never good when somebody get monopoly.
> 
> 
> I am afraid they will make ufc to something that will atract as big crowd as possible by changing the rules and so on.
> And without Pride, we all just have to accept it


They Zuffe doesn't have a monopoly yet, we still have IFL, Bodog, and EliteXC. Personaly I am not a big fan of Dana White so I would love to see Fedor totally spit in their faces and go to Bodog so he fight at home in mother Russia. However, I am assuming this means a unification PPV maybe in the new year with Rampage/Hend, Sherk/Gomi, Randy or GG/Fedor?? With later defending the MW title later I guess. Just checked and Pride has no WW divison so I guess the winner of Serr/Hughes is the champ there. The year of 2007 shall go down as the most interesting in MMA.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> WOOOHOO i dont know why every one is so down, thats awesome!! WOOHOO


its like selling your old car. you will get to buy a better car, but its sad because you remember all the good times you had with that car. alot of us were watching Pride from the beginning and have become very fond of it.

also there were 2 shows to showcase all the talent every month, now there will be only 1. there is no way that UFC will be able to keep everyone on contract and showcase everyones talent with only 1 show, so several would end up getting kicked to the curb.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe UFC will still run Pride shows but using the combined UFC and Pride roster. It would be cool if they had events in Japan with both UFC and Pride fighters and the shows would be under the Pride banner.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> Maybe UFC will still run Pride shows but using the combined UFC and Pride roster. It would be cool if they had events in Japan with both UFC and Pride fighters and the shows would be under the Pride banner.


Someone at the press conference was asking what places Dana plans to hold some events in the next year and he named them all, all in Europe, and then they asked about Tokyo, and Dana just had a blank face. Then he stuttered for a sec and came up with an answer. He said he doesn't know when they will ever be in Tokyo and started changing the subject to how the Pride/UFC thing just got finalized. :dunno:


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't think Pride is dead. they'll just use it as a "minor" league for fighters trying to make it in the UFC. which would be a good idea after they take all the fighters they want for the UFC.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd be happier...

FAR happier, to see Pride shut down. I loved the hell out of it when it was good, and that wasn't even so long ago.

I'd rather see it get whacked than to deal with the perverted mockery they are about to make it.

In regards to the 'selling the old car' comment, I think this is a more accurate representation:

Pride becoming dissolved into the UFC is like scrapping your brand new car that just got totalled, and replacing it with a piece of shit because it's all you can afford.


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> Pride becoming dissolved into the UFC is like scrapping your brand new car that just got totalled, and replacing it with a piece of shit because it's all you can afford.



lol, I'm a UFC nuthugger but that was great!raise01:


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Wow, they pay like 70 million for Pride just to shut it down. How much money are these guys making.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

LivingDedMan said:


> Wow, they pay like 70 million for Pride just to shut it down. How much money are these guys making.


Yeah, man UFC 66 make over 45 million dollars in JUST PPV sales. In the long run it was way worth the $70 Million to buy pride.


----------



## Noize (May 29, 2007)

Owning Pride means they also own the Pride fighters, and if the Pride fighters arn't interesting in fighting in the UFC, Dana would have no problem making UFC a better home for them.

Whichever way you look at it, buying pride was a good move for the UFC in many ways.

R.I.P Pride FC ?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure what is happening with HBO but there was interview where Dana basically said international guys like Big Nog would get to fight on HBO and some of the cream of the crop guys so maybe it will HBO Pride FC or something to go against EliteXC on Showtime, but with the deal in jeopardy who knows.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well why the hell did the Fajitas tell us that Pride & UFC would be separate enitities? And it sucks that now we have to get all our PRIDE INFO from Gayna White.
How is this all going to work w/ _that_ many fighters?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I think the main point everybody is missing here is that Pride was loosing money. The company was operating in the RED.

If you owned McDonalds and Burger King was loosing money, would you buy Burger King and keep loosing money with it or would you bring the whopper and BK Stacker over to McDonalds and make it so that McDonalds makes even more money?

As a business, it is a simple decision!


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Dana said he is working signing everyone they got the deal with pride few days ago .
And ya i think they will unify the belts. 
And the rules will be the ufc rules.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

To be honest I think it wouldn't be a smart idea for UFC to sign Fedor. He would just run through all of the talent and prove Pride fighter dominance. He would remain undefeated and gain mega credibility, but at the cost of UFC's major fighters. Really, I don't think there is any fighter in the world that stands more then a punchers chance against a healthy Fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> I think the main point everybody is missing here is that Pride was loosing money. The company was operating in the RED.
> 
> If you owned McDonalds and Burger King was loosing money, would you buy Burger King and keep loosing money with it or would you bring the whopper and BK Stacker over to McDonalds and make it so that McDonalds makes even more money?
> 
> As a business, it is a simple decision!


Takayama's ugliness is blinding us all from seeing da biz side of things.


----------



## FedorEm25 (May 28, 2007)

GKY said:


> To be honest I think it wouldn't be a smart idea for UFC to sign Fedor. He would just run through all of the talent and prove Pride fighter dominance. He would remain undefeated and gain mega credibility, but at the cost of UFC's major fighters. Really, I don't think there is any fighter in the world that stands more then a punchers chance against a healthy Fedor.


Completely disagree. If they don't sign Fedor, he'll just sign with another organization. Then the UFC will have to keep hiding the fact that they don't have the best fighters in the world like they have been doing before they bought Pride.

The UFC doesn't care if Pride fighter dominance is proven since Pride fighters are now UFC fighters. It's an irrelevant issue now.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

can we please stop praising Fedor for just a little bit.
The more we build him higher the harder hes gonna fall.

Deep down we all know hes the absolute best, can we just keep it at that.


----------



## FedorEm25 (May 28, 2007)

plazzman said:


> can we please stop praising Fedor for just a little bit.
> The more we build him higher the harder hes gonna fall.
> 
> Deep down we all know hes the absolute best, can we just keep it at that.


Well, this is an MMA forum, so obviously the most distinguished mma fighter is going to be talked about here quite a bit. People are still going to praise him even after he eventually loses. We still praise Big Nog, Wanderlei, Crocop, etc..., even if they occasionally have a bad performance.

I think we'll be just fine when the day comes. Just be strong plazzman, be strong.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The sky will turn red, and acid will fall from the sky. How can you say we're going to be fine?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

we'll be fine b/c fedor would be just as sportsmanlike and inspiring in defeat as he is in victory


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Minowa is now with K-1. There is only 4 good MW left for the UFC; Kang, Misaki, Trigg and Gono.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Damone said:


> The sky will turn red, and acid will fall from the sky. How can you say we're going to be fine?


Just the thought of Fedor losing sends chills down my spine.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> Minowa is now with K-1. There is only 4 good MW left for the UFC; Kang, Misaki, Trigg and Gono.


Id be surprised if we see Trigg fighting again and I doubt the UFC would pick up Gono. Kang and Kisaki are the only 2 I see being in the UFC in the future.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Fedor has the ability to beat anyone in the world bar none. He reminds me alot of a bear what with his physique and fighting style, overpowers the opponent and takes them down and from there has his way with them...actually I think about it, the perfect fight would be:









I could see thing being a 3 round classic for the title with Fedor winning via Unanamous dicision


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Wise said:


> Id be surprised if we see Trigg fighting again and I doubt the UFC would pick up Gono. Kang and Kisaki are the only 2 I see being in the UFC in the future.



Yeah, Trigg won't come back to the UFC. i was just listing the available top MW's in Pride left.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm sort of hoping they turn Pride into a freakshow only type organization. I mean, seriously, I can watch all the good fighters in the UFC and WEC, I want my freakshowy goodness. Giant Silva vs Takanori Gomi type freakshow shit. I want my freakshow fix, and K-1 Dynamite didn't satisfy my craving for big, ugly dudes punching each other in the face.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> we'll be fine b/c fedor would be just as sportsmanlike and inspiring in defeat as he is in victory


You will be punished in the next life for doubting the ALMIGHTY Fedor! 

After all, Fedor would defeat armageddon. raise01:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

most fighters will eventuially come over


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> I'm sort of hoping they turn Pride into a freakshow only type organization. I mean, seriously, I can watch all the good fighters in the UFC and WEC, I want my freakshowy goodness. Giant Silva vs Takanori Gomi type freakshow shit. I want my freakshow fix, and K-1 Dynamite didn't satisfy my craving for big, ugly dudes punching each other in the face.


Butterbean would be the King :thumbsup:


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Pride is getting a little sketchy. After watching countless old shows I've noticed following:

-Tons of fights ending to earlier (really early)
-Faking guys names because they were pro wrestlers
-Horrible judge decisions(Nog vs Rodriguez especially, Ricco CLEARLY won and I'm a huge Nog fan)
-Letting some guys take brutal punishment and then in the same fight the guy that was getting destroyed throws a couple wek shots and it over
-Favouring Jap fighters
-Putting total cans on card. There was one card where half the guys on the show had a win percentage of less then 40%
-Trying to work fights (like what rampage said in his interview)

I don't hate Pride, i'm just saying the older shows were pretty suspicious. I actually just made a Pride dvd order for over 240 dollars.


----------

